# Shared Accomodation in Canberra



## sajjadiub (May 13, 2010)

HI..hello everybody...I amcoming in canberra for 6 moths project
now i am in Sydney..Can any one give me any informmation to live in shared basis in canberra...of if any one of you now living in canberra...please let me know..its urgent
--Sajjad


----------



## jeremyh (Mar 31, 2011)

*Movers*

You can share your room with other students if you are talking about your college project or something other wise you are not alone who is in need of shared room here in Canberra. Just come here you'll find someone here whom with you can share room.


----------



## sajjadiub (May 13, 2010)

Thanks mate.....


----------



## pencilpusher (May 12, 2011)

Yes It's a student area with lots of accommodations, maybe you could post your budget range for a lot of reply's on the thread.
Other than that you're very welcome, best of luck


----------



## myplace_11 (Jul 11, 2011)

yes, its better to share room with other student in that way you can save a lot for the renting expense, or better be looked for someone you know a family friends perhaps.


----------



## Licorich (Aug 5, 2011)

The university websites in Canberra; The ANU & University of Canberra have heaps of shared properties available on their websites.


----------

